# Batten Holder Light



## Graham944 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I need some advice please.

Situation, under stair area (domestic property) with a raked ceiling and limited headroom.

Problem, battenholder installed with an energy efficient lamp, height above floor level is 1.5M and any one entering the storage area is at risk of their head striking the exposed lamp.

Suggested that batten holder be replaced with a bulkhead type fitting which totally encloses the lamp, request has been refused.

Can anyone please advise if and what regulation may have been breeched.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

No electrical regs breached here but if you have installed it, you have a duty of care to the customer. You may continue with the batten if you wish providing the customer signs off a dclaration of acceptence. Can't see why an enclosed bulkhead would be refused but then there are some stange folks around.

frank


----------

